# The 10th Kingdom



## Ophiucha (Feb 27, 2011)

By far the greatest fantasy miniseries I've ever seen, it somehow manages to have that lovely low budget, hokey acting so known throughout the genre while still being genuinely _good_, with good characters, good writing, and even good acting from time to time. It is basically about a young woman from NYC (named Virginia) who gets brought into a world of 9 Kingdoms (the 10th Kingdom is Earth), which are run by descendants of the fairy tale characters. The 4th Kingdom, the focus of the story, is to-be-run by Wendell White, until the evil witch turns him into a dog and sets out a prisoner, a wolfman named... Wolf, to find him. Wolf, Wendell, Virginia, and her father Tony, then set out to stop the evil Queen from taking over the 4th Kingdom. It's hilarious, and by far the best "twist a faerie tale" sort of story I've ever seen. Also, there are some trolls who sing Night Fever.


----------



## Behelit (Feb 27, 2011)

Haven't heard of that, will have to check it out. Thanks


----------



## Meg the Healer (Feb 27, 2011)

The 10th Kingdom is awesome! I love when Fairy Tales collide and I thought it was an interesting twist using the decendents of the classic fairy tales heroines rather than them being the focus (though Snow White and Cinderella make an appearance). And I love the troll children.....especially Bluebell.

"I am Burley the Troll...feared throughout the 9 kingdoms. And I am Blabberwort the Troll...dreaded throughout the 9 kingdoms. And I am Bluebell the Troll...terrified throughout the 9 kingdoms." That just makes me laugh especially because I know he's trying to sound menacing.

And I started using the phrase...."suck an elf" a lot.

Great mini-series.


----------



## tallyho (May 31, 2011)

I wouldnt say the acting is too bad - a few big stars in there - notably Kimberly Williams-Paisley and Ed O'Neill. But besides that I really enjoyed this when i was young and bought it a few months ago on DVD. The first few episodes are good, but for me after the bo peep episode it loses it a little - in particular the singing mushrooms. The end picks up again though, so i guess that means i will be watching it again soon.


----------



## Derin (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, I remember that series! The whole denoument was a little... unconvincing, I thought, but otherwise pretty good.

I liked the shoe-obsessed trolls. (And those singing mushrooms were awesome.)


----------

